# Console price thread.



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

well i decided to start a dedicated console price thread.

as on 4/3/2010 , all prices are from delhi 

-ps2 ( play station 2 ) 

-price : 5500 with bw and mod 



-psp 3000 ( psp slim and bright ) 

-price : 9,000 including bw and mod 




-ps3 ( ps3 slim 120GB ) 

-18,500 bw 

-ps3 ( ps3 slim 250GB ) 

-20,500 bw 

-ps3 ( ps3 slim 250GB uncharted 2 bundle)

-23,000 bw 


-xbox 360 ( xbox 360 arcade ) 

-14,500 bw and mod 


-xbox 360 elite ( xbox 360 elite ) 

-18,000 no bw grey market ( not officially available )


-nintendo wii 

-16,000 no bw grey ( officially not available ) 


-nintendo ds lite 

-7,500 no bw grey ( officially not available ) 


-nintendo DSi 

-9,500 no bw grey ( officially not available )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

Got my Slim PS3 120GB right now from Croma with 2 years extended warranty for Rs.20,740. HURRAH!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 5, 2010)

ethan you know the alfa store in bandra kurla... here is the address can you please visit and tell me the price of the ps3 ...   thanks.. maybe i will get mine from mumbai...

Shop No. 5/6, Dadi House, IRLA Society Road, Vile Parle (west).
Contact : +91-22-26719696


----------

